# commercial plumbing for dummies!!



## justin (May 14, 2010)

here it is . just funny to me. i have mixed emotions on nut bite fittings . aint for or against . i dont use , but ....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

What's next, hackbites for medgas systems? 

That is just plain sorry, why can't people just break the torch out and do the shiot right?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> What's next, hackbites for medgas systems?
> 
> That is just plain sorry, why can't people just break the pro-press out and do the shiot right?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I fixed it for you


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

And I thought quik-vic on large pipes was easy...


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Great soon plumbing will be a two day certification sharkbits and flexing drain pipes yee haw....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm going to buy stock in big a$$ o-rings soon...


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll bet thats an expensive little puppy considering what they get for just a 1/2" .


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I saw that in Reeves the other day. I can totaly understand the reason, marketing and purpose of the 1/2" - 1" Sharkbites since they are mostly marketed towards the homeowner. I don't agree with them but I get it.

These fittings are 100% designed to further the downfall of our trade, plain and simple. No homeowner is going to be buying these. If you can't solder 2" copper, you don't belong in this trade. You certainly don't have what it takes to be doing commercial service. Sorry. I'll let the ProPress slide just because it's expensive and fairly exclusive. Plus I have one. 






Paul


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Have u seen what's coming next from pro press ? Black iron fitting .


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

coast to coast said:


> Have u seen what's coming next from pro press ? Black iron fitting .


hope that you arent being sarcastic, cause it really is. i used to use propress but went on own and just use conventional joining methods & crimp.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, I don't know what all the fuss is.

It's just another method of joining pipes. It's only 2 IQ points different from pro-press, solvent or even Vic.

If job security for you in the trade boils down to your ability to solder or thread then, you may as well learn to ask if you'd like fries with that.

Time and technology moves on - it's happened before and it's going to happen again. Whether Shark Bites or any other new product hits the market, it doesn't change the skill and knowledge required to become a plumber and practice our trade effectively. We don't just get paid to plug two pipes together.

Only time will tell whether Shark Bites will last. Personally, I believe we're going to see them pissing every which way from Sunday at some point and I fully intend to be there ready with my torch and my Wirsbo expander (also a product that does not require a PhD). Until then, it doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

justin said:


> hope that you arent being sarcastic, cause it really is. i used to use propress but went on own and just use conventional joining methods & crimp.


I know . Just wanted to give everyone a heads up on it .


----------

